# Childproof Bottles



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

I know PBusardo goes on about kiddie proof bottles... but I don't know about anyone else but I find them a real pain! I almost break my wrist trying to get the Antarctica bottle open! I am also not a fan of bottles with droppers... mind you they are better then the silly bottles you need a pipet or syringe to extract juice with...

Bottom line is the Vapour Mountain Plastic 30ml bottles are the way forward!

My 2c worth on this late Friday night... Yawn... off to bed now....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/14)

I once witnessed an adult trying to open a bottle of comprals, he refused help and eventually decided that some force was needed, was the funniest thing watching 100 little white pills hit the ceiling fan and scatter all over the room

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WHeunis (18/10/14)

As someone who doesnt have, nor ever will have, children...
I loathe those caps!


----------



## huffnpuff (18/10/14)

I agree, all the bottles should have them, but, being human, they can learn quite quick to open them, especially when they see adults opening them...they're sponges for knowledge/swear words, that's what they do. The best child-proofing sits between adults ears. Use your brain and keep it totally out of sight/reach of the rug-munchers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> As someone who doesnt have, nor ever will have, children...
> I fuckin loathe those caps!


Yes, but you visit people or go to events that may have children. 

I'm so used to them, I can easily open them one-handed while filling my Reo in the other.


----------



## Melinda (18/10/14)

Yep Kyle (5) showed me and Derick the other day...."Look what I can do" and opened one of our child proof bottles...eeeeek

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

I hear you @Rob Fisher 

For some time i have been referring to these caps as "child deterrent"

They are far from child proof

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/10/14)

Five Pawns droppers are the way forward!

Childproof bottles: juice bottles that are out of reach and sight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/10/14)

Bunny & Alien ship to me like this now


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

capetocuba said:


> Bunny & Alien ship to me like this now



Best bottles ever!


----------



## rogue zombie (18/10/14)

But @Rob Fisher wouldn't glass bottles naturally keep juice "fresher"?
Suppose if you go through over 300ml of juice a month, "freshness" is a non issue 

I like a nice bottle, label etc. packaging is important to me, even though it's the juice I'm buying. And if my paying R300 a bottle - I def want glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But @Rob Fisher wouldn't glass bottles naturally keep juice "fresher"?
> Suppose if you go through over 300ml of juice a month, "freshness" is a non issue
> 
> I like a nice bottle, label etc. packaging is important to me, even though it's the juice I'm buying. And if my paying R300 a bottle - I def want glass.



I far prefer the plastic 30ml bottles... easier to carry... easier to pour and I can see how much juice I have left in the bottle... but you are right my juice doesn't last that long.

Mind you I have a lot of old juices mostly in plastics bottles and the juice is still fine and well steeped. I keep it in a drawer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/10/14)

Fair enough.

Ya I don't actually carry the glass ones around.

But have you used a 5P dropper? They're brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But have you used a 5P dropper? They're brilliant.



I have... hated the juice but the dropper was great!


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Ya I don't actually carry the glass ones around.
> 
> But have you used a 5P dropper? They're brilliant.



I do like the glass droppers on the 5P bottles @r0gue z0mbie 
The end is thin enough to be quite accurate 

I find the fatter droppers like on the Craft Vapour ones are not as accurate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/10/14)

Silver said:


> I do like the glass droppers on the 5P bottles @r0gue z0mbie
> The end is thin enough to be quite accurate
> 
> I find the fatter droppers like on the Craft Vapour ones are not as accurate.



Yes, and the 5p droppers suck the juice in with one squeeze, no air.

I bought a few different ones from chemists - don't compare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yes, and the 5p droppers suck the juice in with one squeeze, no air.
> 
> I bought a few different ones from chemists - don't compare.



Thanks - nice to know that the chemist ones don't compare - I was thinking about that once upon a time.

For that reason I have been keeping my old 5P bottles 
Haven't started using them yet - but I take comfort in knowing they are ready for something in the future - lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks - nice to know that the chemist ones don't compare - I was thinking about that once upon a time.
> 
> For that reason I have been keeping my old 5P bottles
> Haven't started using them yet - but I take comfort in knowing they are ready for something in the future - lol



I also keep my old 5P bottles for later use 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------

